# projector headlights



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

where can i get some projector headlights for my 96 240..thanks


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

there is none for 95-96 240sx's yet. 


only way to get projectors is have it custom made at places such as clearcorners.com or do the 97-98 front end conversion


----------

